# Portage Report



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Off my dock on the channel by OSP is 2 inches of good solid ice. I just drilled the holes. OSP should be the same since the channel iced over after OSP. Be Safe!

Gene


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what is OSP??


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Old state park. Home of the dinks.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not all the gills are small, i have gotten some 9+ out of there along with monster red ear and big bass and crappie!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree most of the gills at OSP are small. Depends on your defination of small. This bass came off the docks in the OSP channel right by the island.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Shhhhhhh...........Johnboy........it's nothing but DINKS in Portage Lakes! Everyone fish somewhere else! Nothing but DINKS here!!


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Matter of fact there is no fish in osp at all they killed them all off, because there was so many dinks, right Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, there are no decent gills at OSP... No decent crappie, no decent bass... May as well just sell the ice gear!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL! Greg.....the parking is still open at my place when ya wanna come catch some DINKS!

Gene


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

any update on the ice since yesterday? anybody out?


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

TxTransplant said:


> LOL! Greg.....the parking is still open at my place when ya wanna come catch some DINKS!
> 
> Gene


You know you keep talkin about fish the ice , but you never call. Oh yeah Happy Belated B-day you old coger. (what are you bout 54?)


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

If I remember right......I am getting forgetfull in my OLD age! You are pretty close to the same age as me you old fart and have yer B-day in the same month about a week before me.....hmmmmm! Happy belated to you to ya grumpy old man! LOL!!

Gene


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no no no, all the fish are in osp, not turkey ft or east!!!! anyone check the ice on miller?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I went to the NSP (LOL) new state park yesterday and kicked a hole in about 1" right near the little barge type thing thats docked at the ramp--just in case anyone cares.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ahhhh there goes a good tournament fish!! keep only the gills!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> ahhhh there goes a good tournament fish!! keep only the gills!!


Yeah, there goes the fishery. Get real...........


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what fishery? i think they should bring back the 8 fish limits in portage tourneys...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't care about tournaments. That fish was a tasty supper for 3 of us. Especially coming through the ice.
The one bass I keep out of Portage Lakes proper in 6 years.....


----------

